# Mizu World



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

plants no root tablets YES!


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

In your experience, were they good to deal with?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

I sent several emails and exchanges were good.
The issue was the shipping costs for me too.

I've used several substrate supplements and HATE the empty spheres emerging from the substrate (sorry) I digress, yes! they were very good to work with me finding a compromise.
I purchased enough WonderGrow+ to serve me for about a year and they made shipping less painful LOL


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Dang, they do have a nice plant selection, but they are in Singapore so it isn't surprising... I'm gonna assume that you need an import license to get plants from them legally...


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

I've gotten plants from overseas sellers on eBay and sometimes they'll ship the stuff in a little box labeled "plastic toy" or something, lol.

I might get some plants from Mizu World soon, and if I do, I'll report back.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Mizu ships to the USA illegally. 

Enjoy your fines.

-Gordon


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

gordonrichards said:


> Mizu ships to the USA illegally.
> 
> Enjoy your fines.
> 
> -Gordon


 Awesome. Looking forward to it.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

meowschwitz said:


> Awesome. Looking forward to it.


You could do it legally, but I imagine you would have to be a buisness with an Import/export license You'd also need to purchase a phytosanitary certificate with your order...

Good luck with the ordering! Be sure to post how it goes, if you choose to order from them.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

You know how whenever any of us here on the forum ship plants, we use Priority Mail because we need them to get where they're going in good shape, and anything beyond 3 or 4 days gets increasingly risky? Okay, maybe you don't know that. But we do.

In my purchases from overseas, about 10 days after payment is my personal record for receiving an item.

Obvious legal issues aside, that's all I have to say about importing plants.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

zachary908 said:


> Good luck with the ordering! Be sure to post how it goes, if you choose to order from them.


On second thought... don't.

No vendor reviews allowed.


----------

